# les gens



## oufti

Buongiorno,

Qualcuna puo dirmi se la mia traduzione di : " Il faudrait aimer les gens non seulement pour leurs qualités mais aussi pour leurs défauts" è corretta ?

Eccola : Bisognerebbe amare la gente non soltanto per la sua qualità ma chanche per il suo difetto.

Grazie in anticipo


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour, Oufti .
Je dirais "Bisognerebbe amare la gente non soltanto per le sue qualità ma anche per i suoi difetti"


----------



## oufti

Merci matoupaschat. Ta réponse coule de source, qualités & défauts sont au pluriel en français.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ben oui !


----------



## Necsus

Giustissimo quanto suggerito da Matou, solo io userei 'persone' anziché il collettivo 'gente': "Bisognerebbe amare le persone non soltanto per le loro qualità, ma anche per i loro difetti", visto che qualità e difetti non sono gli stessi per tutti.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Necsus .
Anche io avrei detto le personne ma preferisco sempre rimanere il più vicino possibile all'enunciato del forero. Avevo esitato riguardo a _sue/suoi _vs _loro_, che avrei adoperato senza esitare nemmeno un istante con _persone.
_


----------



## albyz

Ciao a tutti,

adesso che ogni dubbio è stato egregiamente levato, risulta facile proporre:
"Le persone andrebbero amate non solo per le loro qualità, ma anche per i loro difetti."
...ma non so se ci voglia o meno la virgola...  Non mi pronuncio.


----------

